# Goat birth (assisted) (graphic) (ish)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well seeing that my sister faithfully took pictures all the way through Whissy's birth... I'd just post them, for interest's sake...

0800 - 1000


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

actual birth, 10:00

there is a hoof right there, feeling to see if there's a nose:



















blow up from previous picture:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















blow up:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

baby #2










blow up:



















impressive expression here from Whiss:


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Great pictues for sharing! 
Can you tell us about the hoses, I see a lot of leg without nose, it may just be the angle, but tell us what you saw and felt.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

hoses or noses? hehe

In the 5th picture to last, you will see a little blob on top of the leg that looks a bit like a growth - it's not, it's an ear. From these pictures you can only really see the underneath of the kids as they slide out. 

The first thing I felt when I inserted my fingers was a hoof right at the entrance (previously in a big waterbag that I popped)

behind the hoof was a nose. I had to investigate a little further to find the second hoof as it was a bit further back.

I then took the first hoof and stretched it forward and from there helped Whissy to birth it out.

The second kid came with just 1 leg (the one I'm pulling) and the head (I held it behind the ears to help the kid out).

I didnt want to investigate to find the second leg as it was a big kid (9lb14oz) and would have hurt her more to do that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great pictures Katie thanks for taking the time to post them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!! Really wonderful to have someone capture the miracle for you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great photos. I'd love to get a series of photos of one of our births but I'm so often alone and making sure noses get cleaned and I'm like you, checking to see what's coming to ensure a kid doesn't get close so I tend not to get pics.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, I love pix like these!!! I plan on both video taping and pix taking all my does births. Unfortunately, I don't have any willing helpers. . . .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow excellent pics indeed!! Great job all three of you :birthday: and the "impressive expression" oh my I can almost hear her scream.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any of Daisie right before giving birth.....

But at 6:30 am - just standing around - couple contractions

9:30 am - little bit of goo and starts of pushing

10:20 am went out to feed and came back to this little boy that was still in sack, JUST came out










Cleaning him up with mom and she started pushing again

10:25 am










Next push she came out all at once!










after getting the sack off of her










Mom never attempted to clean her until after I had her cleaned up completely.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Those pics were very helpful! Thanks so much for sharing them. So, the kid came out even with the one hoof back? I always think that that's not possible but I've yet to pull a kid in that position, just done breech.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

How can I post a video of a birth- I downloaded it to my computer??-It was twins!!! and I had to pull them


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try youtube.com and then post the link


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for taking the time to post!! I wish I had someone to take pictures when those kind of things happen or even a by the book birth. I'm always waiting w/ a towel or have my hands checking out the doe so it's great you had someone there. 

Those kids look real healthy by the way! Congrats!!!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Great pics... thanks so much.
If you are moving the babies to the mom's head, are you cutting the cords or are you just clamping them and waiting for the placentas to be delivered or what's happening?

Beautiful... EVERYONE!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can i ask some dumb questions about Whats comming out with the babbies? 
I dont wanna steal the thread with questions


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Can i ask some dumb questions about Whats comming out with the babbies?
> I dont wanna steal the thread with questions


Just water bags and access stuff. All normal.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , awesome ! Congrats and well done everyone


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now , can one or all of you come here and help me in June ? lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Why did the last baby have (what Im assumig is) blood and the first one didnd?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Great photos! I'm reading as much as I can because we have a birth coming up here.


----------

